# Cocaine : How do I know if its good or bad quality?



## Mypsilon

Hi,

I have been using a little bit of cocaine lately, just recreational and I have absolutely no clue wether or not it is good or bad quality since I heard different opinions on it.. is there any way to 'test' this? Or should I look for certain things to see if its good quality or not? What are the first things that you look at when you receive the drugs?

Thank you


----------



## laCster

the way i knew if it was god or bad is put it in water, then draw up and see how much cuts are left.  this is a rough estimate of purity


----------



## KarlMySuitcase

laCster said:


> the way i knew if it was god or bad is put it in water, then draw up and see how much cuts are left.  this is a rough estimate of purity



There is a insane amount of cutting agents that are easy to get cheap who dissolves in water. Not saying that it's not an indicator, i mean if almost everything is left. That is definitly a bad sign. 

You can get some testkits online. Apart from that i would say years of experince with lots of different batches, then compare the effects is the second best way to know the quality. But i don't recomend anybody getting this kind of experience LoL. As it is just not worth it any way.

In my personal experience, taking a tiny bit of cocaine between my fingers and rubbing it. If everything gets oily really fast without having specs of powders in it is usually a very good sign. Not saying it dosen't exist cuts that can replicate this effect as well. But all the best cocianes i have tried was like that..


----------



## BeachBum4u

Now granted I haven't really done coke in 30+ years but back then, if it didn't come directly from someone who bought large quantities AND I knew personally, it was usually garbage.  Shit these days gets so stomped on by ever Tom Dick and Harry, I'd be surprised if what you get is even 15-20% pure.  Sorry to pop your bubble but that's just the way it is.


----------



## Intenselife

Yeah consider yourself lucky and give thanks to god if your cocaine is even 25%. I can tell you a few things though that i know, if the cocaine burns when snorting that is a real obvious sign that it is probably shit coke. Good cocaine does not burn upon snorting, if you also don't get much numb feeling (in your mouth, face/body) that is also an indicator that the cocaine is real low quality and cut. Although sometimes cocaine can be cut with things that make you feel numb, higher purity cocaine acts as a local anasthetic and very small amounts leave your entire body numb.

Also if your able to blow (snort) more than 4-5 lines back to back and not feel incredibly euphoric maybe even a little calm and mellowed out/fucked up (than it's probably not good coke either).

Real good cocaine like in countries with high purity cocaine levels, cocaine is usually done in small lines or "bumps" because of how potent it is and the risk of overdose is much greater, whereas people here can snort an entire gram in 30 minutes and not even feel much.


----------



## Cornishman

Lol, there's plenty of high purity product kicking about. 

You just have to know where to look. 

Making sure you buy from reputable dealers with decent feedback and good lab test results is the way to go. Hope this helps.


----------



## Intenselife

Majority of people using cocaine are using very low quality cocaine, many people who claim they have pure cocaine really have shit cocaine. BUT their is some decent cocaine if you find the right person who has it which is on the more rare side. Also high quality cocaine has a more mellow/calm effect at higher doses rather than "non-stop talking, bouncing off the walls" effect. 

Also higher quality cocaine is easier to fall asleep on and gives less headaches etc.


----------



## pattyvdaddy

The coke i get is 95% i get it straight from the cook though


----------



## Rybee

Lies ^

#BumpB4YouBuy is my motto. If a connect wont allow you a small key-bump before you buy (assuming it's at least 1g or so) then be very wary. A good dealer, selling good gear should have no problems with that.

Hesitation screams out dodgy gear.


----------



## LilikoiMoon

Taste test doesn't always provide proof anymore because these young dealers are cutting with orajel.  I remember though when the good stuff would numb your teeth for hours.

As someone mentioned, a good dealer will let you sample.

(Hasn't done it in several years)


----------



## MrRoot

Cocaine is good when it is sniffed from a belly or breasts of a fine lady in a mansion of columbian drug lord. Or while you have Mr. Hefner doing it next to you.

Anything bought from streets is S*it no matter the substance.

E:
Come to think of the melting point of oure cocaine is 195 degrees Celsius so it is very easy to test if it is pure. Just heat your adjustable lab plate to 195 degrees celsius after putting some coce on it and if it melts it is pure.

You can thiele tube for that too.


----------



## pj9812

3 easy ways to tell without doing the cocaine if all 4 are present its usually at least some pretty good shit, 1. Gassy smell the yay always has to wreak if its good quality. #2 should be rocked, this doesn't guarantee its good cause u can cut and then re rock but 99% of bomb shit is in rock form. #3 fish scales, there should be small shiny flakes within the rock that shine and glimmer in the light when you move it. #4 this is one of the more important to me if the other 3 are present then break up the cocaine try to break it as fine as possible as if you were going to snort a line, good cocaine does not break up really fine it will kind of clump up in little balls/pieces but it will not break up finely. If all 4 of these characteristics are present you 99% have yourself some good quality cocaine some traits especially fish scales can be faked with certain cuts so make sure all 4 are present if you want to be sure your shit is bomb!! have fun oh and number 5 which isn't really needed cause you bought it at this point, coming down from bomb cocaine SUCKS DICK i mean the comedown is awful i hate it so bad i usually need a perk or a xanax just to tolerate it.


----------



## PloozyDatManWoozy

Bump and response , swim apologizes for not reading the whole thread but swim seen some incorrect and misleading info... Now swim doesn't consider himself an expert, because the only true experts out there are scientists and the people in the jungle with their feet in the leaf pit mushing it... But swim can say he had met person A who leads a less than savory lifestyle. Swim has a very good understanding of a topic. When a certain substance is harvested it is put into a chemical .. That chemical determines the color consistency and potency. Different countries (swim can name 8 that he knows of) use different chemicals.. These chemicals, even if they are the the same and from the same source are of varying qualities due to cost of production and the everlasting struggle to lower overhead. So Country A buys Chemical A (a chemical that all Americans use to get around) he is told it is 100 premium rating, in all actuality it is around 75 ratings after diluted to cover overhead of the corporation that distributes it. Now Country B purchases the same chemical at a higher price and has an outstanding relationship with the corporation. Country B will then receive 90 rating chemical and still be told its 100 rating because swim knows that no good business man is going to supply certain places with primo supplies unless there are specific circumstances (very rare) .. If you are questioning this compare the effects of BP gas to Sheets  gas (or whatever two companies supply fuel in your area.. That being said there are certain alternatives that offer a WAY better production (yeild & quality of effect).. Swim knows these are the chemicals that evaporate quicker and have less agents added to them when synthesized. Swim has it on good authority that this process of extraction is not on time consuming but also costly. However it is the only organic (non lab related) way of producing a certain end product. The number of times it is extracted determines quality. 7-8 is sufficient in 98%-99% extract. However swim is certain there is a few places that do way less. The product in question is then dried. The amount of time under the light determines the consistency of the end product. So yellowish end product is a symptom of semi impure extraction agent and or improper drying / curing.. This is usually 92-94% chemical purity (americas understanding of thisblevel of rating purity is determined off of where it comes from and what its cut with not chemical purity liken it should be ) depending on TLC of the workers.. Fish scaled (a term used to determine the blistering outershell of a chunk is usually from it not being completely dry before wrapping it although swim has a seen people use a press to add this effect later on.. Please note the prescription medication is often a byproduct of a certain organic plants going through this process and we are all aware they are very rarely even close to halfway pure.. So you can't use solid white as a method of determining purity .. Swim can say that during a vacation he noted a semi clouded consistency to Item A that was the best any american has probably ever seen .. This had the smell of terpentine with a light fragrance that was incomparable to any other smell that swim had smelled.. It has a weird rush.. Similar to a roller coaster that has a loop at the end although nausea followed this and was an undesirable effect of swim snorting to hard.. The euphoria lasted roughly 15-20 minutes tapering off to a cheerful conversation that was nearly impossible to avoid. He noted a mental warmth and feeling of supremacy. Swim would like to say that he could feel his pupils open and was very shocked to find that he was almost unable to see the color . A previous poster is correct in the description of the numbing experience as swim noted a complete loss of feeling in his face, hands, throat, upper respiratory area and a numbness in the rest of his body that can only be describe as his mind forgot to notice he had a body unless he reminded it.. This outlasted the rush but ended shortly before the 10 minute mark.. He had an initial taste but this was gone almost immediately as the other side effect completely outweighed it. The drip wasn't their because swim had no way to feel his throat. The after effects weren't unbareable but definetly terrible.. Mainly mental depression and a slightly craving to be "back up" .. No clogging of the sinuses but there was an unplease skin irritation aroumd the ring of the nostril.. The amount consumed was very small and there was a very small instrument used to measure dosage .. Either way swim knows he will never see this again and only seen it because he was out of his home country and blessed to have bought a drink for newly weds and to have been invited to partake..


----------



## szuko000

I am sure there are a few ways to find out that require little to no experience. Seeing if it all dissolves in water, seeing if you can cook it into crack, and over all consistency can be a few indicators of whether or not its garbage but they do make street tests for purity. I have never used or seen one but usually they can tell if its no coke, some coke, most coke, all coke and its not an exact thing either.


----------



## Social Kanage

I never understood the use of "SWIM" and as the years passed many sites have prohibited the term. It wouldn't matter unless your a computer tech'y your IP is traceable and it isn't like the FBI or DEA is monitoring you comments about such irrelevant amounts of cocaine or other drugs anymore than they are already monitoring your cell phone or any other electronic device. 

HIM (Him Is Me) can only tell you that unless your investing in weight or have a direct connection to a supplier you are most likely getting absolute shit. It will "usually" no matter the grade provide some level of recreation. Headaches are an awful signature of bunk. Better cocaine is soft not like the shit I just got fucked with. Smell is also a poor indicator, and instantly melting is also a poor route. Numbing ... now out of every available substance I have come across whether recreational, medicinal drug or cutting substance nothing numbs as .... well....lets say "thoroughly" as good powder. The drain is nearly instantaneous and can sometimes induce vomiting or trigger the gag reflex, this is due mostly to your constitution and the taste of the evaporate. The best HIM has had was ether base . 


In all honesty you will know immediately if you have something quality on your plate. The best HIM ever had had HIM in squirming muscle spasms saying "God Damn" over and over for about 30 minutes .... that was a key bump.... HIM made the mistake of consuming the whole gram and woke up at 6:00 am soaking wet from the morning dew in his hosts front yard.


----------



## Social Kanage

Seriously though best way to tell is if you can handle only a (**) at one time without throwing up or basically losing all cognitive abilities and pacing in a continuous yet liquid-like mscle spasm for at MINIMUM 1 minute:

** a quarter inch - pretty much a "bump" "jump" "kicker" whatever you hood rats call it these days. If you only do that nd have the abvoe effect your looking at atleast 70% to 80% "pure grade A columbian cocaine" (-Blow quote couldn't help it) it's not like it is in the movies kids NOTHING is 100% pure cocaine in a 'solid" state if you want that it has to be "liquidated" and if you go that far might as well liquidate all your assets as well because there ain't no turning back. 

** a half inch small line or a good scoop . 50-60%

**3/4 of an inch a medium sized line or a "quick line" 30-40%

you get the jist? if you do not experience anything beyond a grungy dive bar bathroom sink feeling then your under 20 maybe even 10 percent and the only thing getting you "off" is what ver in god's name they cut it with.



Hashbrown Suffering the lesser 20 right now and my head is fucking killing me.....maybe I should have read the TOS oh well.


----------



## vftproductions

A quick and effective way to know how much cut is in cocaine is to usea black light. Cocaine does not react or "glow" but cut does. Under a black light coke will be dull and purple but the cut will glow a bright white.


----------



## CreatureOfTheNight

Pure cocaine should have a yellowish tint to it, but I highly doubt you're getting pure. Other than that, no. Although you could taste it to see if it makes your tongue numb, it can also contain cuts that have numbing properties. The best way to tell is just see how high a regular sized line(50mgs) gets you and then you can determine whether it's good coke or not.


----------



## withlove

if i ended up in the bathroom  reorganizing my purse for  an hour  it was cut with speed.


----------



## Dinococa

The only countries in which you'll find quality stuff are Peru, Bolivia, Colombia and Argentina 
Tip- warm your plate before crushing it


----------



## opiatekrzy

Rybee said:


> Lies ^
> 
> #BumpB4YouBuy is my motto. If a connect wont allow you a small key-bump before you buy (assuming it's at least 1g or so) then be very wary. A good dealer, selling good gear should have no problems with that.
> 
> Hesitation screams out dodgy gear.



LOL your funny above poster ! My classic rule of thumb is does it burn going down? Good coke I had usually has a gas smelling odor like kerosene and if course rocks, but even garbage can be pressed , but it is one method


----------



## Phil.McKeer

Most of the indicators like fish scales, anesthesia, density and smell can be faked.

The best test is whether or not it burns these days. It shouldnt burn your sinuses at all.


----------



## nb19888

most coke on the street is cut to fuck. but if it burns, makes your eye water, blocks your nose.... it's the worst of the worst. if it's still getting u high and it's clean (doesn't mess up ur sinuses) hours later, it's half decent


----------



## baconrazzledazzle

Well being in southern east FL took some time. But finally found a stable guy who goes to Miami to cop from cubans, being the only stop between boat n My dude... I can say for sure the stuff he's been getting recently [I'll only ever recreationally use or use it for long work weeks if its GOOD coke. Good PURE cocaine does NOT NOT burn your nose AT ALL.. if u feel pain in your nasal passage but ur still geekin out that was cut w Ampetamine or some other upper.. or a non psychoactive cutting agent, also most of us know to look for the 'Fishscale" shimmery color. Gassy vinegar aroma n taste. Iv heard bleach will sink ANY THING that is not come if u dump some in a clear glass. I never wanted to waste my yayo tho lol... only time I ever bought n eight ball. Lol. Lasted all weekend n some.. I can say confidently this is between 75-80% cocaine hcl. Lil junk sized lines will do it. It's expensive but quality is there m he's a very reasonable friend who procures items for My pet chinchilla


----------



## baconrazzledazzle

Phil.McKeer said:


> Most of the indicators like fish scales, anesthesia, density and smell can be faked.
> 
> The best test is whether or not it burns these days. It shouldnt burn your sinuses at all.


Yes dude!! Good coke don't burn!!! Ur getting speed of ur still geekin. If I wanted that high I'd bump a line of meth. I want that 25 min AWESOME let's fuck girl!! Type shit. Lol lines get u geekin


----------



## baconrazzledazzle

I have a strong feeling REC users will never see shit above 80- 85% if ur LUCKY if ur connected that's diff. Any one who says they got 100 raw is either coming from Colombia themselves somehow. Or giving u the scum bag dealer 'buy my SHIT' line lol. 75% is average among ppl w Decent connects. Obv my proximity to Miami helps that


----------



## Relapz

Good coke will have you geeked out with just 0.1 of a gram, maybe even less

A common misconception is if snorting it is painful, it is good. Which is not true at all pure coke does not hurt


----------



## bikemike10

if ur entire face and body don't go completely numb ur foolin urself lolol. and if u don't get it straight from south America it is cut 10x over. my advice is to just ask for a little mouth dab before u buy and if it first smells like gasoline and almost instantly makes ur whole mouth numb with out tasting like complete chemicals it good.


----------

